# NEW HORIZONS



## VANACORE (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi< 

Was wondering if anyone has had any experience with New Horizon-Computer Learning centre?
How was their course, were they accredited? etc

There was a thread done in 2004/5.Maybe any recent experience?


----------

